
Luxembourg set to make all public transport free - DoreenMichele
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/luxembourg-free-trains-public-transport-trams-buses-when-a8668496.html
======
siruncledrew
That's a good incentive to use public transit.

Fun fact: Luxembourg is about the population of Milwaukee and the size of
Rhode Island.

------
mattw1810
To be fair, in my experience ticket checking in Luxembourg was (at least in
the city buses) so incredibly lax already that not a lot of revenue will be
lost by this. All the same it's a nice policy though.

------
mastrsushi
Wow free transportation for a country that's practically walking distance.

